# my second thread



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

My first one hasn't shown up yet from a few minutes ago, is this the normal way it goes, post something then have to wait.

Thanks Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*Hmmmm*

I have my second thread up, so forget about the first one I'll do that one over.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*I'm learning*

 Heres my first thread, I must have posted it under introductions and I wanted it in here.

http://www.tractorforum.com/f158/new-guy-here-tonight-13324/

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*First video*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vrjndrC7ug]YouTube - tractor video 1 019.avi[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*another video*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIojKrtJeT8]YouTube - tractor video2 1 021.avi[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*another video*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krPK23bvN8s]YouTube - tractor video3 1 018.avi[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*another video*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nPBMKxzUBU]YouTube - tractor video4 1 020.avi[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*another video and the last one tonight*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xR7HfK2lgts]YouTube - tractor video5 1 022.avi[/ame]


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*still pictures*

I must have posted in the wrong place, my still pictures of blowing snow and the first day the tractor arrived are all in my introduction section.

Rob


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*Here they are*

http://www.tractorforum.com/f158/new-guy-here-tonight-13324/


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*My pets*

Buster is the only one I have left, he's 15 years old, he never loses sight of me, I take him for a 3 mile ride every day through our local park by the lake so he can bark at the squirrels.

Heres some of the family that have passed away, I know you guys know the deal on these little buggers.
Snow


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

*I made this for Buster*

DOG CARRIER
Rob


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum rubadub! Would have replied earlier but I was out buying dishwasher yesterday and getting it installed today.

Nice looking heard of equipment and shop you have there. Not sure what happened to the 1st post but the videos look great!


----------



## rubadub (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks again TF.

Rob


----------

